# you know you're obsessed when........



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

On Monday, my friends and I went and saw the new movie, The Musketeer. Well anyway during the film there is a scene when the musketeers take over the castle, by sneaking in through the sewers and into the kitchen, guess what, as soon as I saw the kitchen, I sort of forgot to pay attention to the story line, my first thought was OMG, that kitchen is amazing, and I was more interested in that than the action. hopefully you all get a chuckle out of this.


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

this is how i am too.

often, when talking about something that happened, my girlfriend will describe the situation and i'll draw a blank...i can't remember what she's talking about.

then she'll say, for example, "you remember? we were at that restaurant and you had the duck confit?" and bells will go off for me and the whole thing comes back.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

We'd make good partners, CoolJ. I react exactly the same way, ALWAYS!

Remember Scream I - The opening scenes in the kitchen - that kitchen was so amazing to me, and I was more worried about the popcorn left on the stove than anything else! Obsessed? Pas rien qu'un peu...



[ September 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

What's stopping you (sorry chefs..)? Worst thing that could happen is they'll kick you out!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

When I visited Versailles I didn't want to see all the ballrooms and bedrooms. I wanted to see the kitchen....


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Yep, my nose is almost always in danger of getting slammed because its always poking in through the swinging doors. But if you ask the manager nicely to see if the chef would mind if you had a walk through the kitchen escorted by the manager, you might stand a good chance and seeing the place. The danger of actually seeing the kitchen is that you might get kitchen envy.


----------

